# Looking freaky naturally!!!!! 6 weeks off the gear well chuffed!!!



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive been off the juice for 6 weeks now and I'm looking better than when I was on I'm so chuffed. It's so much easier to stay lean without the insane appetite steroids give me.

I stuck out my belly so it's easier to see the vascularity.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

looking shredded mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking well lean mate, fair play to u


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Cracking condition mate. I never feel half as good without gear. Its an indication you're doing something right. You using any other peds?


----------



## fatboy is fat (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good and ripped! What was your cycle if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking awesome pal, cracking condition and very aesthetic (no ****), i'd be interested to know your cycle/training split !


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I only did a month of tren 10ml mast 10ml and prop 10ml. Zero cardio. When I come off I lost alot of size and looked flat but I continued to diet as it was far easier with the suppressed appetite. I looked small for a while until my natural test levels came back to normal and I filled out again. I used citalopram during my pct which is an anti depressant it really helped me get back on track as I suffer from depression from time to time which is horrible. I'm still on the citalopram an I'm not sure if it raises test levels but I do get very angry lol my spots cleared up but now they have started to come back which Is strange maybe the gear has changed my hormones for the better hell knows. I am on creatine, horny goat weed. Eca. Bcaa, lots of different types of whey and casine casinate. Think il prob stay natty now. Till I get bored lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

My legs have come a long long way in 6 months

From










To..... Tadaaaaaa


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice package too mate lol X


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol, ****?

Here's what they used to look like.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Lol, ****?
> 
> Here's what they used to look like.


wow you c0ck has grown then mate lol.. or was you making it semi hard before you took the picture lol...

dont tell my wife pmsl !!!!

but seriously. fookin immense transformation mate, you should be really happy with that progress ..

you want to share with us your eating plan and training regime mate ??


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Na been doing a month of jelqing......  looks bigger flaccid now. Hahaha

Yeah I will post up my eating plan and gym routine soon. I pretty much leane

Bulked for 6 months fat came off slowly and muscle grew slowly.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Very impressive and inspirational!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheers mate it's been a long and painful journey!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

citalopram i hated those had to come off made me lazy n all that couldn't think straight proper zombie drug.

Drink enough tap water and you won't need no citalopram.

Soidum flouride will dumb you down nicely to the point where you will not know what the word depression means.

Stay safe peace


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont think the citalopram will make you angry, they would do the oppistie, be the gear comeing out you or sommit, if you suffer with depression, messing with gear and **** will knock your hormones all over the place,and only make things worse, like ready and waiting says, loads of water and plenty of carbs will balence you out, 0 and very low carbs makes me a bit depressed, adgitated, and angry, miserbale and bad temped, i dont eat lots of carbs, but eat some with each meal, there so important to the brain.

By the way you look in great shape. 

Does that jelking work ? you got a routine haha,


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

great condition and keep up hard work


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent progress mate!! Well done :thumb:


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

In a non gay way, mate looking awesome  the vascularity is immense


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice work fella


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Very good mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Only one word l can use mate.... respect.

You look fu*king fantastic and should be a role model to all the younger members on here as to what dedication can do.

Again respect to you...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

looking good mate,

post up your routines and diet so we can all look so sexy


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome transformation in the leg department hats off to you for having the discipline to achieve that body.... dont loose it :-D


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

now that how i want to look ... immense that mate.

what does your diet consist of mate ? training ?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow the comments are overwhelming thanks everyone. Il try and answer as much as I can.

No that you mention it lack of carbs does tend to make me feel like crap. I depleted my carbs last week and carb loaded with zero salt and water I was so moody and thirsty but I looked immense might try it again this weekend see if I can do it better this time around. Got a bit bloated using wheaty carbs.

My workouts are very short.

Monday chest and bis

2 working sets on decline bench both with drop sets

2 working sets of flat dumbbells both with drop sets.

2 working sets of cable flys dropping down to pressups then dips

1 working set of preacher curls no warmup as cable flys will have warmed them up

1 working set of preacher curls to failure spotting myself on the last 4 reps PAIN.

2 working sets of cable curlS not sure what they are called but your basically doing reps of a double bicep pose and I drop these down each set to failure.

2 working sets of hammer curls to failure and that's my Monday workout finished.

Breakfast would be 30-50g oats in some whey down my neck

No explode before workout. Half way thru my workout il drink some bcaa powder mixed in water.

After workout il have some whey concentrate with creapure and 50g of rice cakes or some sort of simple carb trying to stay away from sugary carbs as I recon it makes me far more insulin sensitive for that growth factor.

Il then have some sort of protien meal either salmon, turkey breast or chicken breast with some green veg.

Then some tuna and green veg with 13g or so light Mayo which has omega 3 and 6 in there.

Then il have 2 whole eggs and 3 whites

Next meal would be some more animal protein with green veg or salad.

Before bed I've stopped cooking as its just becoming too much work so il drink some casein casinate.

I will load with carbs every weekend. Don't get my diet confused with keto, I tried keto it was good but left my stomach in pieces for a few months when I started eating carbs again.

Supps at the moment are horny goat weed. Men's virility tabs which a mixture of good stuff, Maca, tribulus etc

I cycle eca month on 2 weeks off

Erm what else.

Can't forget creatine. I have creapure which I mix with my pwo shake.

My back workouts are pretty much the same as my chest. I stick to 6 working sets with drop sets and then il do 2 exercises of triceps 2 working sets on each and that's it. So my arms have a max of 10 sets every week that is it.

I pre exhaust my shoulders on a friday 6 working sets, sitting dumbells, shoulder press then some side raises dropping into front raises, then hit my chest afterwards. So I hit chest twice a week as it's my weak point but il only do 4 working sets.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Have to say matey looking LEAN, great job mate and keep at it


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any before pics mate to see the progress?


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Great progress and a great attitude respect & reps to you m8


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

boulder shoulders mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea as said mate you look immense, but this is in the wrong section your barely recovered from an AAS cycle calling yourself natural is a bit cheeky...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol maybe a bit cheeky


----------



## Paulmleach (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome progress matey. In a very gay & very homosexual way, I think you look fantastic & I think your cock looks nice too...


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

How much do you weigh mate if you don't mind me asking. Awesome tranaformation, wanting to head in the same direction (Shredded)


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol. I weight 80kg sometimes more sometimes less 1kg here and there. I'm 5'11.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

It's quite funny. I actually weigh the same as what I started at, just alot leaner and meaner.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats mental mate - great work. Does make me wanna hit some of this lol.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Amazing stuff mate. I'm bulking until April but then want to shred down to this standard.

What is your cycle history like? And how long have you been training?

Get some before pics up!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Amazing stuff mate. I'm bulking until April but then want to shred down to this standard.
> 
> What is your cycle history like? And how long have you been training?
> 
> Get some before pics up!


hi mate, ive done two cycles this year. i tried ass when i was alot younger but hell knows what i was doing then lol.

i was quite happy with my natty look but i got bored so i started some winny, was getting some nice results and a friend recommended i take some masterone so i added that to the mix. I crashed on my cycle so decided to add some prop, i only added a few weeks worth of prop just to bring up my mood. that cycle lasted 10 weeks. 5 weeks later i started another cycle this time the full wack, 1ml prop eod, 50ml tren eod and 50ml mast eod. only did a month to see how my body reacted to it, i didnt gain much if anything on my second cycle as my diet wasnt bang on like the previous cycle. ACNE ahhhh was really ****ing me off. im still recovering from acne now just a touch on my forhead. So im thinking if i ever do another cycle it will be just prop and mast. then 2 weeks before cycle ends il start my citalopram, hcg and of course have a good pct with just clomid as tamoxifen makes my acne far worse.

anuyway heres some before after pics:

me last december, YEAH believe it lol its defo me....










then after a few months of keto:










a couple months after that:










then i descovered AAS lol:

2 weeks of win:










then deep into the darkside, i remember this photo as it was the day i crashed big time, the pics brought me back up to a reasonable mood as i realised just how good i was looking:










and some more:





































me with the misses 3 weeks off aas:










and there you have it.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

looking great dude. great overall progress. well in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok here comes the big bad MOD.......

so one question.....why is this post in the natural section of the board when you are not in fact natural? you have used steroids so why is it in this section??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

> ok here comes the big bad MOD.......
> 
> so one question.....why is this post in the natural section of the board when you are not in fact natural? you have used steroids so why is it in this section??


trust somebody to spoil it -  is it a move or delete ??


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

What lab juice was you using?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> trust somebody to spoil it -  is it a move or delete ??


yea yea i know i am the spoilsport......  i am undecided if to delete or move it i am waiting on the "Natural" to respond


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im stunned at the progress mate...repage to u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yea yea i know i am the spoilsport......  i am undecided if to delete or move it i am waiting on the "Natural" to respond


He is natural when he said AAS he meant anabolic avacado sandwiches, its a dirty natty secret


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha I actually lol...... Well I wasn't sure where to put it. Can it be moved to the correct space then please?!?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will move it to the picture section as i am sure you will agree you have built your physique with steroids, so i would not want you to anger any natural bodybuilders who have not used any steroids.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done on your condition mate, looking good


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Is angry,jealous at ones self . Ive been at this carryon for 3 years and im no where near what you look like. Seriously need to get the finger out, bulking up till xmass tyhen cutting down. Hope you stick about because ill be trying to pick your brain as i cant seem to figer all this carryon out.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Completely agree.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Wondering what your diet plan was like? you said you did no cardio so your diet must have been very strict!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i will move it to the picture section as i am sure you will agree you have built your physique with steroids, so i would not want you to anger any natural bodybuilders who have not used any steroids.


we arent fookin angry alright ffs :death: :whistling:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Is angry,jealous at ones self . Ive been at this carryon for 3 years and im no where near what you look like. Seriously need to get the finger out, bulking up till xmass tyhen cutting down. Hope you stick about because ill be trying to pick your brain as i cant seem to figer all this carryon out.


O and well done, seripusly cracking body you have there, i bet the women love you now,lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> O and well done, seripusly cracking body you have there, i bet the women love you now,lol


theres only one woman i need in my life  fed up of mucking about really.

ive bee training for 7 years or so.

when i cut down my fat i was doing fasted cardio every morning for about 25 mins. diet was also very strict. But ive descovered that you dont need to do cardio to loose bf just a good diet. Cardio took the life out of me, i was tired everyday. horrible. When i came of the gear first time round i went on a mad binge and put on a bit of fat not alot though. so i started to diet again but without cardio the gear was making it so hard as my appitite explodes. when i came off the gear my hunger was killed so i used it to my advantage and lost a nice amount of fat and no muscle suprisingly. i was shocked. I think il be using some melanotan next time i cut to suppress my appitite.

Anyway, my diet is always changing. i did keto for about 4 months. then decided to just go on a low carb diet keeping carbs around my workout but with a fairly high protein intake around 200g protein 150g carbs and 50g fat. recently ive been limiting carbs to almost nothing a few oats in the morn in my shake and maybe some rice cakes pwo then on the weekend il carb load with a reduced amount of water, makes me look shredded i love it. il drink some wine and bam next morning i looked insane like im ready to step on stage. i might even pop a viagra im pretty sure it does something to my veins.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you lost your appetite shed a load of weight and it was all fat and no muscle......sorry mate but that is not possible  if you was not eating enaough and still was training then you lost muscle.


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

do i detect the big bad mod getting abit jel of this young guns achievments?? lol. the kids done well, at least show him abit of respect be4 you try n pull him dwn bro....we r all here for the same thing n thats the love of the sport.  big reps jim


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking MINT mate... Well done! :thumbup1:

Reps!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dannymak said:


> do i detect the big bad mod getting abit jel of this young guns achievments?? lol. the kids done well, at least show him abit of respect be4 you try n pull him dwn bro....we r all here for the same thing n thats the love of the sport.  big reps jim


how is me asking him questions instead of kissing his Ass pulling him down? as for being jealous yea that's right i am so so jealous  .......i respect what he has acheived but to be fair it is not that much more than any focused bodybuilder would achieve.....


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so you lost your appetite shed a load of weight and it was all fat and no muscle......sorry mate but that is not possible  if you was not eating enaough and still was training then you lost muscle.


i didnt shed alot of weight just a bit obviously all the water went first, i felt i looked better once all the bloat went away. strength hasnt really changed much just a touch. But of course i prob did loose muscle but not alot, just trying to stay postive  sorry if im writing crap.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> i didnt shed alot of weight just a bit obviously all the water went first, i felt i looked better once all the bloat went away. strength hasnt really changed much just a touch. But of course i prob did loose muscle but not alot, just trying to stay postive  sorry if im writing crap.


not crap at all mate, ti was just a question as i find it hard to believe unfortunatly some prefer to kiss ass than ask pertinent questions.....no offence was intended


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> not crap at all mate, ti was just a question as i find it hard to believe unfortunatly some prefer to kiss ass than ask pertinent questions.....no offence was intended


none taken mate. Any questions are welcome.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantasic look mate, exactly what im aiming for, just find it hard to get those abs


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Monster!

Looking good mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Fantasic look mate, exactly what im aiming for, just find it hard to get those abs


Maybe try adding in some carbs to diet Nocards


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> not crap at all mate, ti was just a question as i find it hard to believe unfortunatly some prefer to kiss ass than ask pertinent questions.....no offence was intended


Tbh I did very similar with very little carbs, it worked really well for me and still does and I have managed to pack on some muscle as well win win..


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Those delts are huge mate, good work.

How can you say your natural your on creatine lol.

I'd hit some shrugs and bring up those traps to match the rest of your upper body.

How's the leg routine look?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I always thought my traps were big.... They have always been a strong point I can shrug 160kg.

Leg routine is ok. Either start with squats do a few warm up sets then hit 140kg for 8 reps then drop down to 100kg and hit 10reps then down to 60kg and hit as many as I can.

Then maybe lunges or leg press. Leg press I try and hit higher reps only 2 working sets though.

Then I might do some leg raises with drops sets 2 working sets. Then either straight leg deadlifts or hamstring raises. Il hit my calves last. Il do 20 reps And rest for 10 secs then bash out as many as I can. Il do that twice and il do 2 exercises for calves.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> I always thought my traps were big.... They have always been a strong point I can shrug 160kg.
> 
> Leg routine is ok. Either start with squats do a few warm up sets then hit 140kg for 8 reps then drop down to 100kg and hit 10reps then down to 60kg and hit as many as I can.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's coz of the boulder shoulders! Making the traps look smaller


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the before pics. Looks like you've made some progress! Great to see. Have you got your weights from those pics? You're about 5'10/11?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I really think with a solid structure like you have and what seems like decent enough genetics you should ditch the skinny six pack look and get on a mass gaining diet (not a fat gaining bastard diet). You could look awesome with another 15-20 lbs on you, I know this goes against everything everyone is saying and you do look great but spolier - you are small :s


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

But I love being the size I am now. Any bigger and I won't look as attractive IMO. Although I keep thinking about an all out bulking cycle with no

Limits. Was thinking to just do 3 days a week. Chest back and legs nothing else just to pack on size lots of rest and lots of eating yum oh and AAS


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm 5'11-6 foot my gf is certain I'm 6foot as she is 5'11 and I'm just an inch taller.

Erm my weight has pretty much hovered around 78-84kg, 84kg on the gear, at one point after a major binge on gear I shot up to 86kg, then went down to 79 during pct now it's back up to 81-82 if I'm fully carbed up but 79kg if I'm depleted.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Great results pal, whats your plans for the future. Another cycle or not? :thumb:


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

check your pm please mate ..


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good pal some really nice changes there

Keep up the good work


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> I'm 5'11-6 foot my gf is certain I'm 6foot as she is 5'11 and I'm just an inch taller.
> 
> Erm my weight has pretty much hovered around 78-84kg, 84kg on the gear, at one point after a major binge on gear I shot up to 86kg, then went down to 79 during pct now it's back up to 81-82 if I'm fully carbed up but 79kg if I'm depleted.


Skinny C**t then. Only jk you look good and if I was gay I most definitely would!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

we seem to have the same body type jimmy... height and weight and wer both off gear an equal number of weeks, one thing tho... ur abs are far better, will post a pic now if ya dont mind the blatent whoridge.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

me at 81 depleted


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking good mate just need to work on your tan now


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy you got your diet these days with the carbs in.

Just intrested 

So on a weekend you stay of the gym and eat more carbs is that right ?


----------

